# Class instruction or private lessons



## Wing Chun AZ (Dec 15, 2016)

I live about 100 miles from a Wing chun school. I could only attend 2-4 classes a month. Would it be better to do private lessons or class instructions for a beginner in Wing chun?


----------



## anerlich (Dec 15, 2016)

IMO - do privates, ask for stuff you can practice without supervision. If the instructor can give/sell you videos, etc. that would help as well.


----------



## guy b (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree, do privates


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Is that the only martial arts school around? 100 miles.. That's not a small drive.. 100 out 100 back


----------



## Danny T (Dec 16, 2016)

Privates.
Fundamentals, fundamentals, fundamentals.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Wing Chun AZ said:


> I live about 100 miles from a Wing chun school. I could only attend 2-4 classes a month. Would it be better to do private lessons or class instructions for a beginner in Wing chun?


I'd do a mix, at that frequency. You'll get to cover more area with the private lessons, probably. You need the class to have a variety of training partners, which is an important part of developing your skills.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Privates.
> Fundamentals, fundamentals, fundamentals.


Let's keep your privates out of this, Danny.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Let's keep your privates out of this, Danny.


Oh You just 'had' to go there...
LOL...this conversation is going in a bad direction quickly...at my age anything that gets privates attention is exciting!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Oh You just 'had' to go there...
> LOL...this conversation is going in a bad direction quickly...at my age anything that gets privates attention is exciting!


If I didn't, @Tez3  would show up.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> Is that the only martial arts school around? 100 miles.. That's not a small drive.. 100 out 100 back


Good point.  Are there other options, even though not wing chun?  Does it HAVE TO be wing chun?

If you are convinced that a particular school offers training that is superior to anything else around, then it might be worth the trek.   It if other good options exist, they might be worth consideration.  I've been in a position a couple of times in my life, to make a long commute for training, tho not 100 miles each way.  For me, it was worth it. It may not always be the case.


----------



## Parky (Dec 16, 2016)

If it's got to be Wing Chun and if you feel the school and the sifu are worth training with then I would make the drive regularly. My advice would be to take a combination of private lessons and classes, as GPSeymour said. You have to touch hands with people at some point, but a beginner can do allot on their own at home and private lessons with the right teacher can give your WC a big push forward. Just 2 more cents. Good luck!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2016)

Also, if you choose to make the 100 mile trek in each direction, be aware that the travel itself may give you burnout.

All that extra committment of time that isn't directly training, is a cost.  The initial enthusiasm of a beginner can wane, and travel time can exacerbate it.

Suddenly "I've got to get the lawn mowed" becomes a reason why you miss Saturday's training session all summer long.

Life has other obligations in it, and can be absolutely real and legitimate reasons why you can't train.  Perhaps it takes you two hours drive, each way.  Add to that a two hour training session, suddenly that's a six hour committment.  Add to that grabbing dinner on the way home, gassing up the car, and the general transitional time in between, chatting with classmates on the way out the door, all that stuff.  Now it's a seven hour committment, each time you go for a class.

And somewhere along the way you still need to get the lawn mowed...

If it's an evening session during the week, can you spend seven hours after work?  Pretty late getting home, then up for work the next day.

Just evaluate the complete picture and take these issues into consideration when you make a decision.


----------



## geezer (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd say go for public and private lessons for the reasons stated by _gpseymour_ above. Out of curiosity, where in AZ do you live? There's Wing Chun in Phoenix, Tempe, Mesa, Avondale, Flag, Tucson... probably Sedona... Maybe there's somebody closer than you think.


----------



## yak sao (Dec 16, 2016)

Find someone to make the trip with you who is interested in training as well. Then you have someone to train with in between class time... not to mention someone to share travel expenses with and someone to talk to there and back.

Also a second set of eyes can really come in handy when you're learning something new.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Also, if you choose to make the 100 mile trek in each direction, be aware that the travel itself may give you burnout.
> 
> All that extra committment of time that isn't directly training, is a cost.  The initial enthusiasm of a beginner can wane, and travel time can exacerbate it.
> 
> ...


 In the context of a 100 mile radius I would think there would be other martial art systems around.  

The OP can try this site: Martial Arts Schools in Dojo Directory - Dojo Finder


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> In the context of a 100 mile radius I would think there would be other martial art systems around.
> 
> The OP can try this site: Martial Arts Schools in Dojo Directory - Dojo Finder


One would think.  But, if this is really the best by far, it may be worth the trek.  I will travel if I feel the instruction is worth it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 16, 2016)

Wing Chun AZ said:


> Would it be better to do private lessons or class instructions for a beginner in Wing chun?


The group class is much better than "teacher - you" private lesson for the following reasons.

- The teacher can not see what you are doing from your angle.
- If the teacher is too old, he may not want to drill 100 times with you on 2 men drills.
- If the teacher is too old, he may not want to spar with you. You may not get sparring partner in private lesson.
- ...


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> I'd do a mix, at that frequency. You'll get to cover more area with the private lessons, probably. You need the class to have a variety of training partners, which is an important part of developing your skills.



I agree with this.  While private lessons are great, there's no variety in sparring partners.  People of different shapes and sizes present different challenges.  People of varying abilities present different challenges.

If all you do is private lessons, you may get really good at sparring with your teacher.  Let's say he's shorter that you; how good can you get at sparring someone who's significantly taller than you?

The dojo I train at isn't very big, but there's a lot of variety in sparring partners - some are fast and some aren't, some have great hands while others will kick me at will, some are smaller than me and others are bigger, and on and on.

No two people will will have the same strengths and weaknesses.  The more differences you face, the better.

All IMO.


----------



## Wing Chun AZ (Dec 16, 2016)

geezer said:


> I'd say go for public and private lessons for the reasons stated by _gpseymour_ above. Out of curiosity, where in AZ do you live? There's Wing Chun in Phoenix, Tempe, Mesa, Avondale, Flag, Tucson... probably Sedona... Maybe there's somebody closer than you think.


Geezer I live in Cochise county. So I'm looking to go to Tucson for my training. Privates sounds like my best option.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 16, 2016)

guy b said:


> I agree, do privates



https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLH5ufC2Hs5xjULam2bBemjxxw6r-B0rhZ&v=_n_UVfbRE3E


----------



## drop bear (Dec 16, 2016)

geezer said:


> I'd say go for public and private lessons for the reasons stated by _gpseymour_ above. Out of curiosity, where in AZ do you live? There's Wing Chun in Phoenix, Tempe, Mesa, Avondale, Flag, Tucson... probably Sedona... Maybe there's somebody closer than you think.



Well also quantity. If you can hack a private in before a couple of classes.  And you are out there for the day anyway.

You may as well.

Our guys will often travel to townsville or Brisbane to train.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 17, 2016)

For the WC system, the private lesson may not be a big problem. My Shuai Chiao teacher had lived in my house for over a year. I had private lesson with him 24/7. Since he was 73 years old at that time, when he taught me the throwing techniques, there was no way that he would let me to use "shoulder throw" and throw him over my head 200 times daily.

Now I'm not young any more. When I teach private lesson, I would always require my student to bring his own training partner. I don't think I can take 200 throws by beginner no matter how much he may pay me.


----------



## geezer (Dec 17, 2016)

Wing Chun AZ said:


> Geezer I live in Cochise county. So I'm looking to go to Tucson for my training. Privates sounds like my best option.
> 
> Thanks for all of the replies.



There's great WC in Tucson (Augustine Fong). Many folks have to travel even further to get good training. Good luck in your training and _Viva Baja Arizona! _


----------



## Cephalopod (Dec 22, 2016)

Another option:

Recruit someone from your town to join you in your endeavor.
You would end up with a training partner with whom to practice the stuff you learn, and someone to share the commute with.


----------



## wingchun100 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wing Chun AZ said:


> I live about 100 miles from a Wing chun school. I could only attend 2-4 classes a month. Would it be better to do private lessons or class instructions for a beginner in Wing chun?


 
Class time is needed to do chi sao with a variety of people.

Private lessons would allow the Sifu to be completely focused on YOU, which would get you to the point of being able to do chi sao sooner.


----------



## wayfaring (Dec 30, 2016)

Wing Chun AZ said:


> I live about 100 miles from a Wing chun school. I could only attend 2-4 classes a month. Would it be better to do private lessons or class instructions for a beginner in Wing chun?



If you want, come to one of Grandmaster Garrett Gee's public workshops teaching Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun.   They are held about quarterly in Tempe AZ at Mark Jones school.  Greater Phoenix area.    9-5 pm - a lot of in depth exploration.  That might be a good addition to any privates you are looking to take.  I think the next one might be the first weekend Saturday in February, but let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Wing Chun AZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks guys for all of your opinions. I signed up at Fong's Wing Chun Gung-Fu school. I'll be doing class instruction for now. They told me that since I have a long drive, that I can attend both classes on the same night, instead of just one class. Now I can't wait for my first class.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations. I hope you have fun and learn a lot!


----------

